# Java Applets dynamisch einbinden



## The Holy (5. Aug 2004)

Hallo Liebe Forummitglieder und Fans von Java!
Ich bin Azubi in einer Firma und lerne grade Java!
Ich habe ein Probleme das ich selbst nach tagelangem Nachforsten nicht lösen konnte!

Ich möchte ein Applet in eine html-Seite einbauen dessen Grösse sich in Abhängikeit von der Grösse des Browserfensters verhält!

z.B. Das Applet solll die Hälfte des Browserfensters belegen (Ausrichtung ist erstmal vernachlässigbar)
       Wenn der Browser Bei 800*600 Pixel Anzeige geöffnet ist dann muss das Applet 400*600 oder 800*300Pixel       
       Grösse haben.
       Bis dahin kein Problem!

       Führt aber ein User den Browser bei einer Auflösung 640*480 aus dann sollte das Aplett automatisch eine
       Grösse von 320*480 oder 640*240 haben!


Dynamisch halt

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit dies zu Realisieren 

* Ohne dabei auf Tabellen in Html zurückzugreifen( Mit Tabellen leicht lösbar --- Muss aber ohne sein!!!*


----------



## The Holy (5. Aug 2004)

Hab schon gesehen das eine ähnliche Frage gestellt wurde!
Aber die Antwort darauf stellt mich nicht zufrieden! 
Denn die Prozentuale Angabe im Applet Tag unter width und height funktioniert bei mir nicht! 
Der Appletviewer streikt dann und auch Browser(abgesehen vom iexplorer) nehmen dies Eingabe nicht an!


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Aug 2004)

```
<applet code="MyApplet.class" width="50%" height="50%">
</applet>
```
versteht jeder Browser. Egal ob IE, Mozilla, oder Opera.


----------



## The Holy (6. Aug 2004)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort!

Du sagst es funtioniert in jedem Browser aber was ist mit dem "Appletviewer" müsste es dort auch gehen?
Der wirft bei mir nämlich Fehler wenn ich Parameter width und heigth dynamisch mache!


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Aug 2004)

Die Spezifikation für den AppletViewer sieht wohl keine prozentualen Größenangaben vor. Es sieht so aus, als könnte er nur mit Pixel-Werten umgehen. Da Applets eigentlich nur zum Testen im AppletViewer geöffnet werden, dürfte dies aber kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## The Holy (9. Aug 2004)

Grosses DANKE Opi!    

Hat mir weitergeholfen werd bestimmt öfter mal reinschauen!
Viel Glück euch allen und lernt noch viel!!!

MFG The Holy


----------

